# Signature Pic Not Loading



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anyone help me with my sig pic? I made an image I would like to use which I uploaded to Photobucket. When I enter the address though it says Pic Could Not Be Saved. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for the help. This is the pic I would like to use:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You have to be a paid premium member to have images in your sig...


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I have been meaning to upgrade so I went ahead and did. But I still get same error. It actually says "Unable to Save Image". Any other suggestions?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I'm not too sure, but it may be a bit too big, but if thats not the case, try uploading it by going to your sig menu, then enter the codes and put the image in it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, I went ahead and tried it out in my sig, and it seems to be working. What I did was use the


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Got it working for you.

Enjoy.


----------

